# front audio connection pins



## dettro (Apr 11, 2009)

i have a foxconn 45cmx series board
HOW DO I configure the Front panel audio header pinouts to the casing pins...

the pins from the casing are labelled:-

MIC IN (R)
GND
MIC POWER (L)
LINE OUT FL
LINE OUT RL
LINE OUT FR
LINE OUT RR

similar to the pins on the image










MOTHERBOARD MANUAL FOR AC'97 AUDIO INDICATES








1 MIC_IN 
2 MIC_GND
3 MIC_PWR
4 +5VA
5 AUD_OUT_R
6 AUD_RET_R
7 NC
8 EMPTY
9 AUD_OUT_L
10 AUD_RET_L

MOTHERBOARD MANUAL FOR HD AUDIO INDICATES 









1 PORT1_L
2 AUD_GND
3 PORT1_R
4 PRESENCEJ
5 PORT2_R
6 SENCE1_RETURN
7 SENSOR_SEND
8 EMPTY
9 PORT2_L
10 SENCE2_RETURN

how and which option should i use?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Similar, or the same as in that image? 

Anyways... MIC IN (R) to Pin 1, GND to Pin 2, MIC Power (L) to Pin 3, 
Line Out FL to Pin 9, Line Out RL to Pin 10, 
Line Out FR to Pin 5, Line Out RR to Pin 6.



... Wait a minute... Those pinout images, showing where the pins on the motherboard are, are the wrong way around for pins 9 and 10.


----------



## dettro (Apr 11, 2009)

yea i noticed it now, Im sorry the pins 9 & 10 are the other way

But i connected it this way and it does not work , is there a seperate driver or something,,


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes there is: http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads_detail.aspx?ID=en-us0002031


----------



## dettro (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks so much....  .... my onboard sound already has a driver installed, and it works, except that the front audio doesn't
should i still go ahead with the above driver installation.?


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Okay.. No need to install the driver, although newest drivers can be good to have.

They should be correctly in place... Try flipping the RR/FR and FL/FR connectors the other way round (RR to where FR was, etc)


----------

